# OGH - Ochre Group Holdings



## System (3 March 2011)

Rico Resources Limited (RRI) was formerly known as E-Com Multi Limited (ECE).



> *Talisman sells two iron-ore projects to Rico*
> 
> By: Esmarie Swanepoel
> 14th February 2011
> ...




More: http://www.miningweekly.com/article/talisman-sells-two-iron-ore-projects-to-rico-2011-02-14

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the ECE thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9055

http://www.ricoresources.com.au


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

*Re: RRI - Rico Resources*

MC- $46m
SP- 11c
Shares- 420m
Options- 7.5m
Cash- $49k

*Update on the Evercore Strategic Review Process*
Through the strategic review process being conducted by Evercore, Rico has received multiple expressions of interest to acquire the Wonmunna project. We remain in discussions with these parties and while no specific timeline has been set for the completion of the strategic review, we are committed to continue in the assessment of value enhancing opportunities for the project.
As part of the review, we have also analysed certain merger and acquisition opportunities for Rico. We expect to progress on one of these opportunities in the coming months in order to further increase the scale of Rico’s natural resource asset holdings.

*EXPLORATION & DEVELOPMENT*
Wonmunna
The Wonmunna Project is in close proximity to four major mining operations: West Angelas (Rio Tinto), Mining Area C (BHPB), Hope Downs (Rio/Hancock JV) and Mount Whaleback (BHPB). More milestones met in the objective to bring this project into production:
Native Title Mining Agreement signed
Rico Resources Limited (“Rico”) successfully concluded a Native Title Mining Agreement for its Wonmunna Project with the Ngarlawangga Native Title claimant group.
The Native Title Mining Agreement provides Rico with all Native Title consents necessary for the grant of the mining lease applications over its North Marra Mamba (NMM), Central Marra Mamba (CMM) and South Marra Mamba (SMM) deposits. Following the grant of these applications, Rico will be able to lodge its Mining Proposal and associated documentation with the Western Australian Department of Mines and Petroleum and obtain regulatory approval for commencement of mining operations.

*Mining Leases Granted*
Three Mining Lease Applications ML 47/1423, 1424 and 1425 have been granted to Rico. The WA Department of Mines and Petroleum (“DMP”) granted the Mining Leases after Rico signed the recently announced Native Title Mining Agreement and lodged the executed State Deed with DMP.
These mining lease grants further enhance the development of Rico’s 83.4Mt iron ore project at Wonmunna in the Southeast Pilbara.
Rico continues to methodically execute its Wonmunna development timetable.

*Exploration on other tenements*
Uaroo
A detailed airborne magnetic and radiometric survey was flown over a large part of the Uaroo tenement prospective for iron ore. The line spacing was 50m and 4950km were flown. The data is being processed and the report on the survey is expected in the July 2012. Further exploration work is planned at Uaroo in the next Quarter, including interpretation and targeting from remote sensing imagery and field reconnaissance of geophysical and remote sensing targets.


----------



## System (15 December 2012)

On December 14, 2012, Rico Resources Limited (RRI) changed its name to Ochre Group Holdings Limited (OGH).


----------

